# NEED HELP



## Kmac86 (Oct 19, 2020)

I’ve bought this train at a car boot sale as I just feel in love with it instantly even though I know nothing about model trains. Was just wondering if anyone knows its value, or anything about it? Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. That's some old and beat-up loco. The plate at the back, behind the cab, says "JIMRO No 1T/2004, Bracknell, England." The 16mm Association in the UK can probably help.
Why the (spare?) separate boiler? It looks to have been coal fired, so maybe the coal-firing conversion included a new boiler, and that's the old one? Some pics of the underside would be interesting.


----------



## MrBails (Oct 19, 2020)

This locomotive was stolen from Windsor on Saturday, please get it back to its rightful owner, it's of little to no value without the relevant paperwork and would never get certification as a stolen model.

The time and energy that goes into these models is something you cannot put a price on.


----------



## MrBails (Oct 19, 2020)

..


----------



## Simon Hudson (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> I’ve bought this train at a car boot sale as I just feel in love with it instantly even though I know nothing about model trains. Was just wondering if anyone knows its value, or anything about it? Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.


Hi

As you’ve already been told that it was recently stolen & that car boots are not really happening at the moment, I’m going to go ahead and assume that you’re actually the person that stole the model and the boiler.

These models are hand made and take years of someone’s life to make, they have huge sentimental value to the builder, far more than their monetary value and will be heartbreaking to whoever owns it. It’s unique, well known to be stolen, hot as **** and not therefore sellable.

Can I offer you an amnesty where you let me recover the model for the old chap that built it? I’ll even give you some money to get it back to its owner. But please don’t damage it or the boiler. It’s not an off the shelf toy. 07816 963463


----------



## LOCOROUGH (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> I’ve bought this train at a car boot sale as I just feel in love with it instantly even though I know nothing about model trains. Was just wondering if anyone knows its value, or anything about it? Any help would be much appreciated, thank you.


Hi sorry to tell you but this loco is stolen and thames valley police are looking for it. Please where exactly did you buy it from as we need to update them to ensure its safe return to the rightful owner


----------



## LOCOROUGH (Oct 19, 2020)

This loco was stolen from us a few days ago along with a copper boiler we need to ensure its safe return and notify the police who are looking for it


----------



## Kmac86 (Oct 19, 2020)

I will 100% return it I never knew it was stolen. I’m for what you have gone through


----------



## Kmac86 (Oct 19, 2020)

sorry


----------



## Kmac86 (Oct 19, 2020)

LOCOROUGH said:


> This loco was stolen from us a few days ago along with a copper boiler we need to ensure its safe return and notify the police who are looking for it


I will 100% return it never knew it was stolen


----------



## MrBails (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> I will 100% return it never knew it was stolen


Please give Simon a call on the number above


----------



## LOCOROUGH (Oct 19, 2020)

Pete Thornton said:


> Wow. That's some old and beat-up loco. The plate at the back, behind the cab, says "JIMRO No 1T/2004, Bracknell, England." The 16mm Association in the UK can probably help.
> Why the (spare?) separate boiler? It looks to have been coal fired, so maybe the coal-firing conversion included a new boiler, and that's the old one? Some pics of the underside would be interesting.


These items were both stolen from Windsor this weekend


----------



## LOCOROUGH (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> I will 100% return it never knew it was stolen


This is our loco built by Jim Rough and we would really like it back. Thames Valley police will be in contact with you shortly. Can i just ask where exactly you purchased it


----------



## Simon Hudson (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> I will 100% return it I never knew it was stolen. I’m for what you have gone through


Amazing. Give me a bell on 07816 963463 and one way or another we will get it sorted. Thank you.


----------



## Kmac86 (Oct 19, 2020)

Simon Hudson said:


> Amazing. Give me a bell on 07816 963463 and one way or another we will get it sorted. Thank you.


I’m just at work now. I’ll contact you tomorrow and I’ll meet you to return the item, I had nothing to do with stealing this item and am more than happy to return it to it’s rightful owner no question asked, so I don’t see the need to involve the police.


----------



## MrBails (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> I’m just at work now. I’ll contact you tomorrow and I’ll meet you to return the item, I had nothing to do with stealing this item and am more than happy to return it to it’s rightful owner no question asked, so I don’t see the need to involve the police.


Thank you, really means a lot.

It would be great if you could get in contact tonight to offer a little peace of mind to the owner, even if it's just brief as I imagine they will be pretty devastated and concerned at present.


----------



## Simon Hudson (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> I’m just at work now. I’ll contact you tomorrow and I’ll meet you to return the item, I had nothing to do with stealing this item and am more than happy to return it to it’s rightful owner no question asked, so I don’t see the need to involve the police.


Great stuff. Chat to you in the morning 
Simon


----------



## LOCOROUGH (Oct 19, 2020)

Pete Thornton said:


> Wow. That's some old and beat-up loco. The plate at the back, behind the cab, says "JIMRO No 1T/2004, Bracknell, England." The 16mm Association in the UK can probably help.
> Why the (spare?) separate boiler? It looks to have been coal fired, so maybe the coal-firing conversion included a new boiler, and that's the old one? Some pics of the underside would be interesting.


hi sir the 5 inch boiler is a new wd 2-10-0 copper tig to go on a somewhat older loco build late 70.s from clackson casting,s the blue loco 2-4-4 was built in 2004 and left in garage for 16 years and is a new loco not steamed had a hdy test about two and needs a little work for the steam , loco and boiler wen missing last saturday night from garage night and we are treading slofty to get it back if you know what i mean


----------



## Puggles (Oct 19, 2020)

Yay, good to see it will return... Just where was it purchased from. Only car boot i know that was on near Windsor is Moss End car boot.


----------



## Simon Hudson (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> I’m just at work now. I’ll contact you tomorrow and I’ll meet you to return the item, I had nothing to do with stealing this item and am more than happy to return it to it’s rightful owner no question asked, so I don’t see the need to involve the police.


Give us a bell as soon as you can. We are all obviously still a bit nervous until they are back with the owner. 07816 963463.
Simon


----------



## Kmac86 (Oct 19, 2020)

Send me a address I can drop the train to and I’ll do it this evening After work


----------



## Simon Hudson (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> Send me a address I can drop the train to and I’ll do it this evening After work


Where in the country are you? I’m up in Leeds. But there are lots of safe places that you could drop it off at, or meet any of us somewhere random if you’d prefer. It would be easier if you give me a bell to figure it out. Nobody here is interested in anything other than returning the model to the builder’s family. 07816 963463


----------



## Kmac86 (Oct 19, 2020)

I’m in the west London area


----------



## Simon Hudson (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> I’m in the west London area


I’ll have a chat to everyone and see if we can get someone there to meet you or let you drop it with them. I’ll just ask now.


----------



## Kmac86 (Oct 19, 2020)

Simon Hudson said:


> I’ll have a chat to everyone and see if we can get someone there to meet you or let you drop it with them. I’ll just ask now.


Hi mate need an address ASAP or it will have to be tomorrow I don’t have my friends van for very long.


----------



## Simon Hudson (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> Hi mate need an address ASAP or it will have to be tomorrow I don’t have my friends van for very long.


Hi, I’m sorry, we are going our best. Everyone in your area is at work so they are not answering their phones. The owner from whom it was stolen is only in Windsor, so that’s probably the best place to drop it for you, and I’m trying to get that address. I’m not sure they will want me to post it in a public forum though. Are you sure you won’t give me a bell, text or WhatsApp or anything? it’d be easier than having to do everything publicly on here. 07816 963463. 
I’ll let you know here though as soon as we come up with an address that is close to you.


----------



## Simon Hudson (Oct 19, 2020)

Kmac86 said:


> Hi mate need an address ASAP or it will have to be tomorrow I don’t have my friends van for very long.


Right. I’ve spoken to the owner. They are understandably scared to let their address be posted here publicly on line. She suggested meeting you in the car park of the big park in Windsor? Any good? 
It’s called Clewer Memorial recreational park In Windsor. On Deadwood road. Whenever you like, they will go there to meet you? How does that sound? 

thanks again. 
simon


----------



## rwjenkins (Jan 2, 2008)

This forum has a private messaging function too, seems like that would be useful in this case.


----------



## Midd (Oct 20, 2020)

Give the police a call and let them recover the item. The guy who baught it has a chance to recover his costs and doesn't have to travel. The owner will get it back without having to give out personal details. Also if it is damaged in any way he can also recover the costs when they find the guy who stole it.


----------



## Jpsgarage (Aug 9, 2008)

Please let us know when you get it back. I always liked a positive ending to a story.
JP from Los Angeles


----------



## OldNoob (Apr 30, 2016)

Love it! beautiful engine!


----------



## Boogiesg (Jul 31, 2020)

Oh man, we've all been left hanging here. I am guessing it was a happy ending.


----------



## MrBails (Oct 19, 2020)

I'm pleased to report that the loco is now back with the original owner thanks to a group effort led by Simon 👍

So yes a happy ending!


----------



## admin (Apr 29, 2009)

MrBails said:


> I'm pleased to report that the loco is now back with the original owner thanks to a group effort led by Simon 👍


Closing down this thread for now, but if there is any additional information that needs to be added, we can open this up again.

Daniel


----------

